# Screen Cabins at Sandwash



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

you could squeeze in 8 cots


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Roguelawyer said:


> How many people do the screen cabins at sandwash sleep?
> 
> Does it matter which ones? I reserved two - Sumner and Bradley cabins. It is my understanding that Bradley has a cement floor. Any other info would be great.
> 
> Thanks


They are 12 x 16 as far as I know. I reserved them a couple of years ago for my group but we didn't use them as there were no bugs. The cabins were hotter than heck after baking in the sun all day. Tents were more comfortable.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

I don’t sleep well at the cabins with the stifling heat, sleeping that close to other folks tossing and turning, and then the squeaky screen door waking me up at as my roommates need to go to the bathroom throughout the night. In addition, sometimes another group arrives late at night and lacks any common courtesy, then proceed to starting rigging their equipment.

I find it easier to leave at dawn and drive straight there on launch day. I always have plenty of time to get on the water, get to camp and hike to a cool grainry, and have dinner and enjoy the beach.

Per your previous threads, you’re already laying over a couple hours from the put in. I would just stay put there and get a good night sleep, then drive over at dawn.


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

If the mozzies are out, the cabins will be the best idea ever, and if they aren't, then you will camp in the ample spaces your trucks don't take up. It's the night before launch and everyone's in a jovial mood. Go meet the others who are launching the same day and figure out what their plans are. Or stay in the cabin and only get somewhat chewed on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

riverdoghenry said:


> I don’t sleep well at the cabins with the stifling heat, sleeping that close to other folks tossing and turning, and then the squeaky screen door waking me up at as my roommates need to go to the bathroom throughout the night. In addition, sometimes another group arrives late at night and lacks any common courtesy, then proceed to starting rigging their equipment.
> 
> I find it easier to leave at dawn and drive straight there on launch day. I always have plenty of time to get on the water, get to camp and hike to a cool grainry, and have dinner and enjoy the beach.
> 
> Per your previous threads, you’re already laying over a couple hours from the put in. I would just stay put there and get a good night sleep, then drive over at dawn.


I had been pondering just that. I would much rather sleep in a bed, use a real toilet and eat at a diner at daybreak. We may end up staying in Duchsne or Price instead of Heber City which would put us closer.

BUT

My problem is the tendencies of my wife and a couple of my kids to be hard to get going in the morning. I could see them dragging butt and not getting out until 7:00 or 8:00. I would like to make it to Jack creek (or close) the first day and launching at 11:00 or noon might kill that idea.

Of course if we stay in sweltering bug huts on the bug infested river everyone will wake up at 5:30 or 6:00 due to the conditions.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

I highly recommend you *don’t* stay in Price and enter 9-mile on that end!!! It is a long, slow vehicle/tire beater way in.

I typically meetup with my group at the McDonalds in Heber City and get coffee and a burrito. Then head over to 9-mile in a caravan. This McD’s has a bunch of pull-through trailer parking to accommodate the boat/trailer traffic of the nearby reservoirs. However, there are a few other places open for breakfast as well. 

In the past, dinky Duchesne was going through an oil boom and the limited accommodations were booked months in advance for the influx of workers. Also, there was nowhere at dawn to get breakfast, except at the gas station, but this may have changed in the last few years. 

My last trip down with a new group, they were more than a few hours late and then still had to rig. We didn’t barge up to about 2:30pm and were still able to motor almost to Jack Creek and had plenty of time to hike before dinner and enjoy camp. 

Cheers!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Reserve the screen cabin. Set up your tents outside the cabin. Cook, eat & hang out inside the cabin until bedtime, then jump in your tents to sleep. Up early, breakfast inside the cabin, launch. That the way we have done it in the past and it works well. A friend & I did sleep on cots inside the cabin once and it wasn't too hot, just not very quiet or private.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

riverdoghenry said:


> I typically meetup with my group at the McDonalds in Heber City and get coffee and a burrito. Then head over to 9-mile in a caravan. This McD’s has a bunch of pull-through trailer parking to accommodate the boat/trailer traffic of the nearby reservoirs. However, there are a few other places open for breakfast as well.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


When you say head over to 9-mile is that also the term used for going through Myton? (this was the way I originally was thinking of traveling) Or am I missing a route in when I look at the map? It appeared to me there was a road the took off the highway near Price and then the one that took off just West of Myton.

I spoke to a lady named Joy at the Price Field Office and she highly recommended the route through 9-mile canyon as great sights with petroglyphs etc. She had stated the road was seal coated.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We always go in from Myton (coming from SLC). I've heard too many horror stories about Nine Mile Canyon. The road from Myton is partially paved, then turns to gravel. There is a risk of a tire problem on the gravel portion, but overall this road is better than Nine Mile Canyon. Ask the folks at River Runners Transport, they will have the latest road information.

If you are coming through Heber, then you will take the Myron road. Unless you are driving your own shuttle or doing the flying shuttle.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

Roguelawyer said:


> When you say head over to 9-mile is that also the term used for going through Myton? (this was the way I originally was thinking of traveling) Or am I missing a route in when I look at the map? It appeared to me there was a road the took off the highway near Price and then the one that took off just West of Myton.


Sorry, I just think of the dirt road after one turns off at Myton as the North entrance to 9-Mile canyon, and then one turns off towards Sand Wash.

One of many problems with coming in from Price (technically Wellington), is that if it rains or has rained the night before, the road is wet slippery clay. I’ve seen this clay buildup on trailers till they become so heavy the trailer wheel clearance bottoms out.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Bongo (Sep 10, 2014)

Watch out for spiders -- never seen so many -- it was in Sept. --my daughter complained and I thought it was a couple -- finally went to look-- hundreds... must have been a hatch... you will probably be fine though 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cataraftgirl knows her stuff. Eat in the cabin, sleep in the tent.


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

Anougher option is to eat in Price or Duchesne then go camp up top where there is no bugs, a little cooler then get a early start for the put in.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree the cabins are miserably hot at night. I bought a battery powered fan made by O2. It takes D-cell batteries and they last a really long time. Best purchase ever! Everyone makes fun of it until they sleep next to it. I always take it on the river too in case there is a hot night. 

Another option is to sleep up on the bluff before sand wash. Not too many bugs there..


----------

